# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Ngày Nhân sự Việt Nam HR Day 2011, cơ hội để chuyên nghiệp trong nghề nhân sự!

## nna19x7

*THƯ MỜI THAM DỰ NGÀY NHÂN SỰ VIỆT NAM 2011*
Thân gửi : _Quý anh chị!_
Lời đầu tiên, Ban tổ chức Ngày nhân sự Việt Nam 2011 xin gửi lời chào trân trọng và lời chúc sức khỏe, thành công tới Quý Công ty.
*Ngày nhân sự Việt Nam - Vietnam HR Day* là một diễn đàn thường niên về nhân sự lớn nhất tại Việt Nam dành cho các doanh nhân, lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp cùng giới nhân sự Việt Nam. Hàng năm, khoảng 2.000 đại biểu tham dự Vietnam HR Day tại 2 địa điểm Hà Nội và Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, cùng nhau chia sẻ các quan điểm và kinh nghiệm về quản lý và quản trị nhân sự. 
Kế tiếp thành công vang dội của Vietnam HR Day 2009, 2010, Vietnam HR Day 2011 tiếp tục được tổ chức tại Hà Nội vào ngày 6/11/2011 và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh vào 13/11/2011 với chủ đề *“Chất lượng Nguồn nhân lực của Doanh nghiệp Việt Nam”.* 

*CHỦ ĐỀ - NỘI DUNG:** CHẤT LƯỢNG NGUỒN NHÂN LỰC CỦA DOANH NGHIỆP VIỆT NAM, CỤ THỂ:*
1. Đánh giá thực trạng chất lượng nguồn nhân lực Việt Nam hiện nay so với yêu cầu phát triển và hội nhập quốc tế 
2. Xu hướng và nhu cầu nguồn nhân lực trong thời gian tới. 
3. Thực trạng và giải pháp nâng cao chất lượng nguồn nhân lực của các doanh nghiệp Việt Nam hiện nay.
*Vietnam HR Day 2011* là dịp BTC công bố 2 báo cáo khảo sát do Cộng đồng Nhân sự thực hiện (Dự án phi lợi nhuận) gồm Báo cáo Thực trạng Quản trị Nhân sự tại Doanh nghiệp Việt Nam 2011 và Báo cáo khảo sát tiền lương doanh nghiệp ngành ICT - Information and Communication Technology. Bên cạnh đó, BTC cũng chính thức khởi động nghiên cứu đánh giá Xếp hạng Doanh nghiệp Việt Nam có môi trường làm việc được ưa thích nhất (Vietnam Best Companies to Work For).
Trên tinh thần đó, Ban tổ chức trân trọng kính mời quí vị tham gia *Ngày Nhân sự Việt Nam/Vietnam HR Day 2011* với tư cách *khách mời*.
Phí tham dự chương trình: 800.000 VNĐ/người (Đã bao gồm Buffet, Teabreak, Tài liệu, VAT). Ghi chú: 
- Thời hạn đăng ký tham dự chương trình tại Hà Nội là ngày 30/10/2011 và tại Hồ Chí Minh là ngày 06/11/2011. 
- *Đăng ký và chuyển phí trước ngày 10/10/2010* *hoặc Doanh Nghiệp đăng ký từ 3 người trở lên: 650.000 VNĐ/người*

Ban Tổ chức mong muốn nhận được sự tham gia, quan tâm và ủng hộ của Quý Anh/ Chị.

*ĐĂNG KÝ:** Vui lòng liên hệ Ban khách mời:*
*Tại Hà Nội: Ms.Phương Thảo, Mobile: 0989.859.121. Email: [email protected]*
*Tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: Ms. Thùy Linh, Mobile: 0916615315, Email: [email protected]* 
*Website:*  hrday.vn
_Trân trọng!_

----------

